# Do any of your fluffs "tattle tell" on each other?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Now this is interesting... :blink:

Paris is _amazing_ at using her potty.
She took to it right away, the first time I placed it on the floor she wizzed on it the second it hit the floor. 

Coco, um, not so much. :blush:

Whenever Coco goes to pee somewhere other than her potty, 
Paris will come to me and rat her sis out.
_She gives me a paw to the leg._

She never does this unless it is because she is "warning" me about Coco's upcoming/occuring potty mistake.

This leads me to believe two things. 
One, Paris is a genious and smarter than I. 
And two, that her talents are being horribly missused and perhaps she could learn to predict something more useful than her sister's pottying habits.

Perhaps the government needs help with storm warnings or such?

So, do any of your fluffs do this? 
Or should I be _concerned_ about Paris' smarts and hide my keys, valueables, and passwords to my computer?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha !!! that Paris is too smart for her own good  Thanks for sharing!
Snowy is similar in that sense. In fact, he also herds (yes, herds) Romeo (bro's kitty) when he tries to escape the garden. He is good at keeping the fluffs in place LOL 
Kat


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> haha !!! that Paris is too smart for her own good  Thanks for sharing!
> Snowy is similar in that sense. In fact, he also herds (yes, herds) Romeo (bro's kitty) when he tries to escape the garden. He is good at keeping the fluffs in place LOL
> Kat


That is too cute! Snowy heards cats! 
Maybe you could adopt a few sheep for him?
Maybe your next fluff could be a sheep?

Snowy sounds smart too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo's a tattletell too. When Hannah first came to live with us,she wasn't so good with the pottypad. Boo would come tell me & then show me where she had her "accident".He'd stand there deligently while I cleaned the spot & then he'd go about his business til the next time. He is super smart, but so far my keys,valuables & passwords are still safe.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Canada said:


> That is too cute! Snowy heards cats!
> Maybe you could adopt a few sheep for him?
> Maybe your next fluff could be a sheep?
> 
> Snowy sounds smart too!


Snowy cracks me up because he looks SO SERIOUS with what he is doing when zooming after Romeo. Once he reaches him, he blocks his way with his little body to prevent him from going (romeo tries left, snowy goes left..romeo tries right, snowy goes right) and tries to walk in a way to make him go backwards to get in the house. Snowy continues doing this until a human comes to pick him up and brings him inside. (my brother normally always run after Romeo to stop him, but snowy's 4 legs are faster)
Sometimes, Snowy fails at blocking his way...Romeo zoomes..what happens next, Snowy grabs the tail :HistericalSmiley: hilarious. if only Romeo tries to escape the garden is planned, I would have had a video of them doing that. One day, have my camera in hand anytime I am around Romeo, knowing that he will try to escape again :HistericalSmiley:

:smrofl: I think I should start researching sheep to bring one as my 3rd fluff 



momtoboo said:


> Boo's a tattletell too.


Send Smarty Boo over my way, Sue :wub: I want a Paris too :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness is the tattle tale here. Before I figured out that Tessa could open the kitchen cabinets, I kept trying to figure out what was going on. Finally, I was upstairs and heard a crash. I went into the kitchen to find the garbage can (from under the cabinet) lying on its side on the floor, Tessa in her bed, and Sweetness waiting at the kitchen door motioning towards Tessa with her head and leg as if to say (it was her, mom, not me)!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

No, they never tattle on eachother, just me! LOL
Just kidding. Actually, Girlie tattles on herself. She let's me know when she has gone potty. Good Girlie!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That is so funny! Paris is a smart little girl.  My girls don't tell on each other but they do on the cat! When the cat does something wrong, they gang up on him by running to where he is and barking. "Mama, the cat is on the kitchen counter or Mama, the cat is on the table." Then the cat will jump down, and I say, "Get that cat!" Then they run after him barking and chase him away. It's hilarious to watch.:smrofl: Even funnier, when the cat stops, they do too.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> haha !!! that Paris is too smart for her own good  Thanks for sharing!
> Snowy is similar in that sense. In fact, he also herds (yes, herds) Romeo (bro's kitty) when he tries to escape the garden. He is good at keeping the fluffs in place LOL
> Kat


I would love to see Snowy herding Romeo!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:He would have lots of fun at our house helping Rose and Lily round up our cat, Casey.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paris is very funny. Think of all the money you could make if you get her that government job predicting storms are such. LOL

Neither Lacie nor Tilly are really tattletales, HOWEVER, if they get into something and I'm looking at them to figure out which one made the mess, Lacie will always look at me as if to say, "I'm an angel and I didn't do it -- it was Tilly." And I used to blame Tilly for everything, but now I know that about 80% of the time, it's my little "angel" Lacie that's at fault.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh how funny. :HistericalSmiley: Now I wish I had more than one (again). Paris sounds so cute doing that. I think she'd be a good candidate for Homeland Security. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I'd definitely not ever let her get near your phone or computer...she'll just start charging things up and before you know it you and Coco will be outside the house and she'll be inside, smirking.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paris is such a good girl! You know you'll never find any surprises with her on duty!
I keep my parent's Bichon a lot and sometimes Perri will growl at him if he's doing something he's not supposed to.

And here's a funny story about some tattletales that makes me laugh:
My neighbors have 2 dogs, and they said when they got the 2nd and were still training it for the yard boundaries, the old dog would start barking excitedly and dash to the boundary, and then stop. The new one would of course follow, but not stop at the boundary and would keep running to see what the commotion was about. The old one would then prance about wagging her tail and look at her owner like did you see that? look what she did! oh boy is she going to get it now! The old dog played this trick on the poor new dog for a long time and each time couldn't wait for it to get in trouble. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh how funny. :HistericalSmiley: Now I wish I had more than one (again). Paris sounds so cute doing that. I think she'd be a good candidate for Homeland Security. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *I'd definitely not ever let her get near your phone or computer...she'll just start charging things up and before you know it you and Coco will be outside the house and she'll be inside, smirking.*:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl: That was so funny! 
You have my zany sense of humour!
I can just picture her with that satisfied smirk on her face, 
all comfy inside as me & Coco are trying to jimmy a window open to get back in the house! 


Thanks, everybody for the compliments on Paris' smarts.
I wish I could claim credit, and say it is hereditary from me! 

All the stories of the dog tattle tales were very amusing and reassuring!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey's the tattle tail here. She loves telling on the others. :innocent: When I give them flossies Tess always gathers them all up and she'll be chewing on one with the others laying next to her. This happens every time. :blink: Zoey will come get me and take me wherever Tess is and just look at me and then Tess. She wants me to get her flossie back which of coarse I do. :wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

sorry to revive this but i just had to share
this morning i was at my computer and suddenly max comes to the door and just stares at me. and i'm like what? what is it? so i scoop him up and walk to the kitchen and OF COURSE minnie is on our table grr with the freshly baked bread grr that little rascal.. i have to remember to push in our chairs!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yes, my Little Leo, is the tattle taler. Mostly, when they both get chewies, and the next thing I know, here comes Leo running to me, without his chewy, with a look of Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomy.

I do have to say, Mia is a good girl though, if I can spot where little Leo is in the house, all I have to say to her, is Where's Leo Mia? And off she goes to find him, and she always does (sometimes that means, once again, I shut the powder room door with him still in there, or the laundry room) Mia, will scratch on the door to let me know.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MaxnMinnie said:


> sorry to revive this but i just had to share
> this morning i was at my computer and suddenly max comes to the door and just stares at me. and i'm like what? what is it? so i scoop him up and walk to the kitchen and OF COURSE minnie is on our table grr with the freshly baked bread grr that little rascal.. i have to remember to push in our chairs!


Oh that is too cute! And Yummy, freshly baked bread!
I'll bet Max was hoping you would give him a left up to the table for some bread! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh yes, my Little Leo, is the tattle taler. Mostly, when they both get chewies, and the next thing I know, here comes Leo running to me, without his chewy, with a look of Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomy.
> 
> I do have to say, Mia is a good girl though, if I can spot where little Leo is in the house, all I have to say to her, is Where's Leo Mia? And off she goes to find him, and she always does (sometimes that means, once again, I shut the powder room door with him still in there, or the laundry room) Mia, will scratch on the door to let me know.


That is so neat how Mia will go find Leo for you!
She must be a smart cookie!
Paris can do that too!
If Tucker is in his pen, I say
Paris, where is "your" puppy?
And she will run over to him! :w00t:
The "your puppy" is an inside joke, Paris has some delusions... 
It's like she thinks she has a pup, but got to keep her svelte figure! :w00t:


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Bentley tattle tales on himself! Whenever he does something naughty, makes a mess, or something else he knows that he is not supposed to do, he will run to me and try to get my attention and then take me to the place he made the mess at. It is kind of funny, like he is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BentleyzMom said:


> Bentley tattle tales on *himself*! Whenever he does something naughty, makes a mess, or something else he knows that he is not supposed to do, he will run to me and try to get my attention and then take me to the place he made the mess at. It is kind of funny, like he is trying to tell me something.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: thanks for the giggles!!! your boy sounds like such a character :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

BentleyzMom said:


> Bentley tattle tales on himself! Whenever he does something naughty, makes a mess, or something else he knows that he is not supposed to do, he will run to me and try to get my attention and then take me to the place he made the mess at. It is kind of funny, like he is trying to tell me something.


:w00t: Wow! That is neat!
Maybe Bentley figures if he "fesses up" he won't be to blame?


----------

